# Little eggs



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I found this nest today when working out side. It is a houserins nest with five eggs in it. I'll post pics if they hatch 😊


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Cool


Totally 😎


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

So tiny!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I know right?


JML Farms said:


> So tiny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cute. We get a family of Carolina wrens that nests in our main barn overhang every year. This year they hatched a whopping seven chicks, but sadly two of them drowned in one of the goats' water buckets when they fledged. 😔 Lesson learned. I'll be sure to keep the goats' water out of the way next year if we have a nest again.

We also currently have a phoebe that has a nest in the rafters of our newest goat pasture barn. I was able to sneak a picture and realized that the nest is lined in goat hair! 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So cute. We get a family of Carolina wrens that nests in our main barn overhang every year. This year they hatched a whopping seven chicks, but sadly two of them drowned in one of the goats' water buckets when they fledged. 😔 Lesson learned. I'll be sure to keep the goats' water out of the way next year if we have a nest again.
> 
> We also currently have a phoebe that has a nest in the rafters of our newest goat pasture barn. I was able to sneak a picture and realized that the nest is lined in goat hair! 😊
> View attachment 207764


That's cool!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I checked the nest today and still no babies!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I found this nest today when working out side. It is a houserins nest with five eggs in it. I'll post pics if they hatch 😊
> View attachment 207678


Awwww! They are so cute and tiny!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Awwww! They are so cute and tiny!


Yes they are!😊😆❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They didn't hatch! I'm sad lol I was looking forward to seeing babies! But oh well lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, that's too bad. 😞


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww, that's too bad. 😞


Ye it is...


----------

